# Arizona's Ashe Higgs explaining some fine points of I Liq Chuan



## TaiChiTJ (Apr 20, 2018)

I enjoyed listening to Ashe here. Made me realize anyone who seeks to express these skills needs to practice regularly. 


Ashe Higgs carefully explaining some detail


----------



## macher (May 29, 2018)

TaiChiTJ said:


> I enjoyed listening to Ashe here. Made me realize anyone who seeks to express these skills needs to practice regularly.
> 
> 
> Ashe Higgs carefully explaining some detail



There’s a teacher in Philly, I’m going to check it out.


----------

